# Windows XP Home Edition und Windows 2000 Netzwerk Problem



## Flap (14. November 2004)

Huhu,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar hab 6 Rechner zu Hause auf 5 Rechnern ist Windows 2000 drauf und auf einen ist Windows XP Home Edition drauf.
Alle PC’s sind in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe drinnen! Bloß der PC mit Win XP wird nicht angezeigt in der Gruppe, obwohl der Pc genau in der gleichen Gruppe ist 
Auch wenn ich mir die Arbeitsgruppe vom PC Win Xp angucke zeigt er sich auch nicht selbst an!

Also von Win XP kann ich über  Netzwerkumgebung /Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen auf alle Rechner zugreifen und sehe auch alle, außer den WIN XP selbst

Bei Win 2000 ist das genau das gleiche und ich finde den WIN XP Rechner nur über Computer suchen.

Meine frage ist , wie schaff ich das ,dass der WIN XP Rechner in den Arbeitsgruppen angezeigt wird ?

Ich bitte um Hilfe ….


----------



## NatureBoy (15. November 2004)

Dein Problrm könnte die Windows eigene Firewall sein.

Unter Systemsteueung -> Verbindungunen -> Netzwerkverbindung 
mit rechtsklick draufklicken und dann auf Eigentschaften.

Im Eigenschaften Dialogfeld ins Register "erweiter" und dort das Häcken für die Windows Firewall entfernen.


----------



## Flap (15. November 2004)

nein das ist es leider nicht :-( 
Hatte ich auch schon getestet :-(
Ich sehe gerade es gibt auch einen Netzwerkbereich , hätte ich es mal darein gepostet :-(

*sorry*


----------



## Lord_Asriel (15. November 2004)

Kannst du denn auf den XP-Rechner zugreifen? 
Öffne mal die Eingabeaufforderung und gib an einem 2000-Rechner folgendes ein: ping "ip vom XP-Rechner"
die " natürlich weg lassen. 
Bsp.:
ping 192.168.0.3

Danach sollte eine Zeile erscheinen, in der folgendes steht: ... gesendet 4; verloren 0; empfangen 4 (o% Verlust)

Sag erstmal was bei dir dabei rauskommt, denn daraus können wir erkennen, ob sich die PC  nur nicht anzeigen, oder auch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Flap (17. November 2004)

Ich habs gemacht und das kommt raus ! 
Ich hoffe mal es hilft uns ....

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-1999.

C:\>ping 192.168.0.45

Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.0.45 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 192.168.0.45: Bytes=32 Zeit=16ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.0.45: Bytes=32 Zeit<10ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.0.45: Bytes=32 Zeit<10ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.0.45: Bytes=32 Zeit<10ms TTL=128

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.0.45:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum =  16ms, Mittelwert =  4ms

C:\>



Und die Firewall  ist aus !

bitte um hilfe -..

mfg flap


----------



## Sergo (17. November 2004)

Okay,.wenn du den Rechner pingen kannst, ist das schon mal was gutes! Versuch mal auf Ihne zu zugreifen ! Start - Ausführen - IP RECHNER ! wenn du dann auf den Rechner zugreifen kannst, hast du schon mal viel erreicht !


----------



## Flap (17. November 2004)

zugreifen und soo kann ich ja ...
bloß dieser wird in der netzwerkgruppe nicht angezeigt !


----------



## Ultraflip (17. November 2004)

Lass einfach nochmal den Netzwerkassistenten von WinXP laufen ... bei mir konnte ich auch drauf zugreifen, ohne das er in der Arbeitsgruppe angezeigt wurde ...


----------



## Flap (18. November 2004)

und das funzte ?

das netzwerk läuft über einen router


----------

